# Clearance Help



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Couple things go through my brain about the hips/elbows on the mom.... basically what it tells me is that she must have gone into heat around her birthday and the breeder was determined to breed her vs waiting another 6-12 months. So they did hips/elbows while she was in heat, risking iffy results (she has "fair" hips - but possibly that could have been related to her being in heat at the time). And I gather they bred her on prelims or based on what they saw with the xrays.... because there is a minimal 10 day wait to get results from OFA. Sometimes longer. 

Eye clearances - I'm going to assume that when you picked up your puppy, the mom had been checked and cleared completely.... but a few months later the breeder spotted something which had them going back to have the eyes tested a second time. Sometimes regular vets pick up on cataracts when they do the usual spring physical exam. 

I wouldn't "freak out" about the eye stuff on both parents - but I would do yearly OFA's with the eyes. 

You can check around to see if there's any big shows near you - they generally will have eye/heart OFA clinics in connection to the show. <= I did a quick glance at TX and looks like Fort Worth has a big cluster at the end of March. You can save some money that way....


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks... I did check for hips & elbows but didn't pay attention to the dates! She just squeaked through the 2 yr thing. I had to ask for eye clearance for both dogs as neither one had been sent in. Looks like she never sent in the one she provided me dated 1/9 and had it redone a few months later. For the most part the clearances seem pretty good for both sire & dam, not too many holes. 

Well it was suggested to check with the Shreveport show coming in April but when I emailed the KC for them I was told they would not be offering a clinic. The only clinic I can find is next weekend (and of course they have no more openings) is in Houston - over 5 hrs away. This part of the country is not doing a very good job of supporting the health of the breed. You would think between Oklahoma, Arkansas, Louisiana and TX there would be more than 1 clinic being offered. The DFW group used to do a clinic at their March speciality in Ft. Worth but they also responded to my email saying this would not be offered this year. Dallas is actually the closest local chapter, I did find a ARK LA TX group website and was going to join but last post was in 2013. There is a pretty large show in Texarkana soon but they also said no clinic offered. The NE, PNW & Canada does a great job of offering clinics and make the info easy to find.

I'm on the net again today trying to find OFA Vets in Dallas (3 hrs drive) or Arkansas to have her eyes & heart checked. Considering what the cost is I might make a road trip to Atlanta, GA for a clinic instead and at least enjoy a road trip!

Thanks for taking a look, your support is appreciated.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Reach out to the local GR club. See where other people take their dogs to get eyes checked.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I would reach out to the Dallas GR club. I don't know where you live but I go to a vet in south Louisiana for my clearances.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

The only GR clubs in the 4 state area is (TX) Dallas / Austin / Houston or OK City, OK and not so great about answering emails. I did get one response from Sipsy's grandma?? She suggested the Shreveport show and said she goes to Houston. I noticed on the eye exam sent from the breeder in OK that she had her eye exams done in Dallas. It's like a giant black hole down here.... 

But I did just get a response from the Texarkana KC but not good, no clinic and no idea who does eye or heart exams. I found a clinic in Franklin, TN about 8 hrs away in March. Dallas is a few hours away but can't find a cardiologist yet. It shouldn't be this hard!

As far as the 2 yr thing, breeder owns both male and female ... oops?

Thanks again


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

When I lived in Alabama, my vet brought in an ophthalmologist once a month for cases. I was able to get my 2 & and a foster into her for an eye exam and was charged the same rate that I pay at clinics. Turns out this same doc also does the clinics at dog shows in the area. So, can you do a search for ophthalmologists & see what their rates would be. I definitely second asking for a referral from your closest GR club, as not all docs are created equal.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

One of our local cardiologists has a calendar on his website that lists all the clinics and shows he's visiting. So I used that and ended up getting clearances at a schnauzer clinic.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Kmullen, that might be closer... want to share a name? I'm about 50 miles from Shreveport. 

Dallas DFW club did a clinic at the March speciality in Ft. Worth when R Caldwell was pres. but not doing them anymore. Their secretary suggested Houston. Maybe it's just me... 5+ hrs for an exam just seems like a long way. To make a 5+ hr (one way) trip I have to board my other dogs (3 days/Fri-Mon) and a hotel. And only one time a year, next weekend and it's full. I'm looking for a plan B.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I go here:

https://www.medvetforpets.com/location/mandeville/

Shelly Spotswood is the one that does them and she is awesome. Has done all of mine and many of my Golden friends around here. Shelley has show Aussies, so she knows. They also have a cardiologist if you need cardiac done and they don't have an ophthalmologist (lady I checked), but there is one close by.

You can also check out the show they are having down here and see if they will be having a cerf clinic.

InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services

Also, have you checked around Memphis? I can ask a friend who she uses.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I've worked my way to Little Rock so far. I did find a clinic in Franklin, TN in March and may go that route. If I have to travel I might as well make a weekend out of it and enjoy the dog show. Thanks for all the suggestions, just sort of sad the GR group in Dallas (or any other breed groups in this area) is no longer providing a clinic. When breeders in Oklahoma have to drive to Dallas and breeders in Dallas drive to Houston it seems some bright Vet student should see their is an opportunity here


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Oklahoma City (Dr Gwin is who I would use) has several, as well as Tulsa & I think Stillwater. Have you checked the website American College of Veterinary Ophthalmologists (acvo.org) to see if there are any close to you?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks SheetsSM, yes I have. Arkansas (closest state) is not on anyones radar. I was looking at OK City but am actually closer to TN than Tulsa. This just doesn't seem to be a good year for clinics. I really thought the Shreveport or Dallas/FTW show would have a clinic so didn't plan on the Houston show next weekend. By the time these groups got back to me Houston was no longer an option. It's disappointing that none of the breed groups are offering health clinics in this area, there are plenty of shows but guessing they didn't have enough response to cover the cost. I have resigned to the fact I will have to travel to get these done or spend the bucks to go the private route in Dallas or Austin/Houston. LOL I'm on a mission now, they will get done


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

puddles everywhere said:


> I've worked my way to Little Rock so far. I did find a clinic in Franklin, TN in March and may go that route. If I have to travel I might as well make a weekend out of it and enjoy the dog show. Thanks for all the suggestions, just sort of sad the GR group in Dallas (or any other breed groups in this area) is no longer providing a clinic. When breeders in Oklahoma have to drive to Dallas and breeders in Dallas drive to Houston it seems some bright Vet student should see their is an opportunity here



I do not think breeders in dallas have to drive to Houston. I know people that just go to a ophthalmologist's clinic (not a specific clinic).


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

About Us - Eye Clinic for Animals of Arkansas


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

You Rock Prism! Can't believe this didn't come up on any of the searches I did. THANK YOU. Sherwood is just a couple of hours away!

Well shoot... they just responded and suggested a vet in Memphis, they do not do certifications. LOL there is a reason for all this, I'm sure of it!


----------

